# What do you do when the fire alarm goes off in a multi story hotel??



## cda (May 19, 2019)

It’s 4:30 AM ::

a. Take your luggage with you

b. Ride the elevator up

c. Watch the visuals go off, because they silenced the audio.

Can’t get the video to load

d. Other


----------



## jar546 (May 19, 2019)

This happened to me a few years ago.  There was an electrical fire in one of the equipment rooms at 2am.  We got up, went into the hall, smelled the smoke and immediately went down the stairwell which had all the mechanical fans on full blast.  We were then directed to a location away from the building where we waited for an hour or so before we were allowed back in.  Luckily it was a small, smokey electrical issue isolated to one mechanical room.


----------



## mark handler (May 20, 2019)

IFC Life and Fire Safety: Hotels
https://www.ifc.org/wps/wcm/connect...574758b77392/p_GPN_LFS-Hotels.pdf?MOD=AJPERES


----------



## TheCommish (May 20, 2019)

alarms should sound 2 floors above, floor of origin and floor below, possibly top floor, the shelter in place unless incident command determines other evacuation needs


----------

